# First cross bike



## Paul_L (22 Dec 2011)

Thinking about buying this as my first cross bike.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/cross-30-2012-cyclo-cross-bike-ec029205

The club i'm in are really into cross racing and i'm really tempted to start next season.

Is this a decent enough bike to race on, and equally important would i be right in thinking cross bikes are suitable for rough tracks as my commute to work currently on my hydbrid is on a rough tow path, and i'll sell the hybrid if so.


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Dec 2011)

Not keen on them 1/2" welds on the frame. Id say expensive for Tiagra @ £900 . Looks like a cheap wheel set as well ?

My LBS does a custom bike with shimano 105 and hand built Open Pro rims on 105 hubs for £1000.


----------



## CopperCyclist (22 Dec 2011)

At 900 quid I'd take a good look at the Boardman CX Team before you make a decision. Same price, better spec, and a nice bike. Only problems is the Halfords factor.

I'm not saying its a define better buy, but it's definitely work a look.


----------



## Paul_L (22 Dec 2011)

cheers for that. I don't like the Boardman as the cables are routed under the BB. And the Halfords factor as you day. It's also £100 more expensive.


----------



## CopperCyclist (22 Dec 2011)

They must have gone up in price, my 2011 model was 900 quid! The cables routed underneath is meant to make it easier to grab, carry and shoulder the cross bar for the pick up and run parts of a cross race, but I guess it's personal preference


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Dec 2011)

If evans still have stock you can grab a CAADX6 (Tiagra) for £700....I grabbed a 56cm for winter and love it.


----------



## theloafer (24 Dec 2011)

Paul_L said:


> cheers for that. I don't like the Boardman as the cables are routed under the BB. And the Halfords factor as you day. It's also £100 more expensive.


 
i was lucky got my boardman off here .. £700 with 2 bottles carbon cages+mudguards... abloody great bargin added rack+topbag myself


----------



## VamP (25 Dec 2011)

If you get into racing, you'll be wanting something slightly lighter. This might be a good taster for a few races, but you'll be looking for new brakes, wheels, frame (!) within your first season, I'm pretty sure.

Forget the Boardmans, they are not suitable for racing. 

I would look on ebay for 2nd hand complete bikes from the likes of Kinesis, Ridley, Cannondale. Or if you've got a few bits knocking around, think about building up your own bike around one of the Forme Hiver frames that are knocking on ebay. If you want to go disc route, than look at Whyte, or the PX Dirty Disco gets rave reviews. I would be looking at DD personally if I wanted to go disc.

If you get into CX you'll be wanting to move onto tubular wheels quite soon, so going the self build route allows you to skip the clincher blind alley 

A competitive weight for a cross bike would <9kg.

Maybe someone in your club has a bike they want to sell? That would get you a bucketful of race advice thrown in for free


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (28 Dec 2011)

just to chuck another spanner in have a look at the b-twin cyclocross bike from decathlon full 105 and 5 year guarantee on the frame and 3yrs on components


----------



## Paul_L (29 Dec 2011)

cheers for all the feedback. I've bought the Fuji. Evans reduced the price from £900 to £810 which helped the decision.

Ok, it might be a bit heavy, but believe me, the best thing i can do to reduce bike weight is to lose a bit of timber around my waistline more than a few hundres grams on bike components.


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Dec 2011)

Nice bike that Fuji, spec is almost identical to my CAADX, but I think your paint job is better (mine is plain ninja black).


----------



## Moss (30 Dec 2011)

I've just bought this with Ultegra Levers and rear mech, also has V-Brakes with the availability of turning it in to a disc brake on front and rear if wanted! > http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/m14b316s195p8380/ridley_x-ride_1015b_2011/rs_gb/22433


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Dec 2011)

Check out the Focus Mares range; http://www.wheelbase.co.uk/products/focus-mares-ax-3.htm
The offer excellent value for money.


----------

